# Phil Heath calling out chicken legs!



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted before.

Phil does come across like he has a chip on his shoulders.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

If u can find a YouTube clip of the '74 Olympia, Heath could hardly accuse Arnie of having 'chicken legs'!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd never really watched too many videos of Phil but from the little I had seen I thought he was a bit of a c*nt... Then I finally got round to watching Generation Iron the other day and my thoughts were confirmed. Absolute number 1, prize bellend.

Would love to see him lose his Mr O title this year... don't see it happening though.


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Arnolds calves are twice the size of heaths. People in glass houses . . .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Phil it's taking better and more drugs...
And 5'9 high
Disrespectful c**t


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's like working for a company and getting the rewards and then saying to CEO that his idea of opening the company is a bad one. Arnold is the reason he can make a living from bodybuilding

Moreover, Arnold had no GH gut and let ourselves remind on that too


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Outside a gym nobody knows who the [email protected] its Phil heath....


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Outside a gym nobody knows who the [email protected] its Phil heath....


phil who :confused1:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

>


1:08 :thumbup1:


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

yes Heath and he still looked 10x's better then you ....

Nuff Siad


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> phil who :confused1:


u have chicken legs u should train them more often.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

think i prefer the size of arnolds legs, looks more aesthetically pleasing. also tighter waist/stomach hate phils GH gut disgusting


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

His comments have just lost him the next MR O lol srs


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Arnolds comments about guts getting out of control are completely justified in the sense that it's not aesthetically pleasing as it's freakish and freakish doesn't belong besides the word aesthetics.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Heath is a dickhead


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Fcuk Phil Heath! never liked that guy.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sorry, as much as a fan of Arnie I am, and as much of a nob Phil is, Phil destroys him in a bodybuilding sense.

Arnold will always be a legend remembered by all, Phil will only be remembered by BB's.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

godspeed said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before.
> 
> Phil does come across like he has a chip on his shoulders.


^^^The guy hosting this video is a bigger cock than Phil


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Sorry, as much as a fan of Arnie I am, and as much of a nob Phil is, Phil destroys him in a bodybuilding sense.
> 
> Arnold will always be a legend remembered by all, Phil will only be remembered by BB's.


But surely, what is a 'body buildingsense' is the opinions of current ifbb judges for instance? opinions could change yes ,in terms of what judges regard as an elite physique? I remember arnold in pumping iron saying that bodybuilders are kind of like artists sculpting a body ,in an artistic sense ,who's body do you think an artist would pick arnolds or phils?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

benji666 said:


> But surely, what is a 'body buildingsense' is the opinions of current ifbb judges for instance? opinions could change yes ,in terms of what judges regard as an elite physique? I remember arnold in pumping iron saying that bodybuilders are kind of like artists sculpting a body ,in an artistic sense ,who's body do you think an artist would pick arnolds or phils?


You know exactly what is in a bodybuilding sense, on stage lol.

Arnold wouldn't win a national show these days.

Artists know fk all about bodybuilding.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> You know exactly what is in a bodybuilding sense, on stage lol.
> 
> *Arnold wouldn't win a national show these days. *
> 
> Artists know fk all about bodybuilding.


*That's why bodybuilding is loosing it's spark. Only a stupid will dream of becoming a pro these days.*


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You know exactly what is in a bodybuilding sense, on stage lol.
> 
> Arnold wouldn't win a national show these days.
> 
> Artists know fk all about bodybuilding.


He prob would win if he were to compete these days if he were young enough as he'd be the same level playing field with certain methods to obtain growth whilst staying lean.

Potatoes, potattays!! lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> *That's why bodybuilding is loosing it's spark. Only a stupid will dream of becoming a pro these days.*


What because there is a ton more bodybuilders looking good. Bodybuilding is growing :confused1:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> *That's why bodybuilding is loosing it's spark. Only a stupid will dream of becoming a pro these days.*


Stay natty or do powerlifting brah haha


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> You know exactly what is in a bodybuilding sense, on stage lol.
> 
> Arnold wouldn't win a national show these days.
> 
> Artists know fk all about bodybuilding.


the guys is 68. lol. lets see Phil in 33 yrs time lmao

Phil will be remember by BBs because he hasn't achieved anything else and is CURRENT


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Vincey said:


> He prob would win if he were to compete these days if he were young enough as he'd be the same level playing field with certain methods to obtain growth whilst staying lean.
> 
> Potatoes, potattays!! lol


Sorry I disagree. Arnold had access to drugs, plenty of them. Dbol left in a jar at reception. Quality of drugs was better. Growth is not a factor here.

Arnold's physique then wouldn't win at a national level now. Arguing if Arnie would compete now would be pointless.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> What because there is a ton more bodybuilders looking good. Bodybuilding is growing :confused1:


The only thing that is growing in bodybuilding is a GUT.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> the guys is 68. lol. lets see Phil in 33 yrs time lmao
> 
> *Phil will be remember by BBs because he hasn't achieved anything else and is CURRENT*


^^^That was my point lol. You are missing the point of the thread.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Sorry I disagree. *Arnold had access to drugs, plenty of them. Dbol left in a jar at reception. Quality of drugs was better.* Growth is not a factor here.
> 
> Arnold's physique then wouldn't win at a national level now. Arguing if Arnie would compete now would be pointless.


I have no idea if that is the case so I couldn't comment on that. Anyone know anything on those claims?

I'm not discarding what you say on it, just presenting another angle.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> The only thing that is growing in bodybuilding is a GUT.


The "gut" has been around for a long time. And if that is what you think you less informed than I thought.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^That was my point lol. You are missing the point of the thread.


lol fair point, i havent read the thread


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Kevin levrone was the last of a kind, after that i am happy to be less informed
> 
> Stay natty or do powerlifting brah haha


Everyone has different goals, views, taste and Life


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Vincey said:


> I have no idea if that is the case so I couldn't comment on that. Anyone know anything on those claims?
> 
> I'm not discarding what you say on it, just presenting another angle.


Google it


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> The "gut" has been around for a long time. And if that is what you think you less informed than I thought.


Kevin levrone was the last of a kind, after that i am happy to be less informed


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Google it


I take your suggestion........................................................................... roll it up and throw it in the bin. Ain't nobody got time for dattt!

:lol:

I will google it later. :beer:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

For the record I hate the protruding gut that some bodybuilders have. It is ruining the aesthetics, but Phil is not in that category yet.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> For the record I hate the protruding gut that some bodybuilders have. It is ruining the aesthetics, but Phil is not in that category yet.


are you serious mate?

2010


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

and another










fu**ing ruining BBing. it should be classed as something else in my opinion. the classic days were BBing imo.

should be called Monsterbuilding or something lol


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> are you serious mate?
> 
> 2010


That was pre dump. Don't judge him on that :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> are you serious mate?
> 
> 2010


You absolute idiot, that is a rear double bicep, only judged from behind. Thy dont have to control their stomach here. Clueless lol.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> and another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is that it lol? A picture caught him breathing for a second. Kai is much worse with his turtle gut, and wide waist.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Bodybuilding physiques have got awful .... just pregnant guts and tons of mass no aesthetics ... need the frank zanes / bob paris ... who made it look like a art and appealing to wider audience = more publicity for the sport. people just look at it like a freak show now


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Wow is that it lol? A picture caught him breathing for a second. Kai is much worse with his turtle gut, and wide waist.


breathing for a second? lmao you do make me laugh


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> breathing out for a second? lmao you do make me laugh


Well Phil's stomach is normally under control, so a picture capturing a moment proves absolutely nothing. I can find you 1000's of shots where his stomach is under control. I can also find you much worse guts in the top 10. You clearly don't know much so I'll go easy on you.

He is Mr O for a reason. He is the best BB in the world right now, simple.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> You absolute idiot, that is a rear double bicep, only judged from behind. Thy dont have to control their stomach here. Clueless lol.


Im an absolute idiot?.. ok go personal.

the fact remains that you said

"For the record I hate the protruding gut that some bodybuilders have. It is ruining the aesthetics, but *Phil is not in that category yet*"

But he clearly is! you are the idiot 'Dim Sim' So is Kai Greene and the other monsters..

you dont have to control your stomach? tell that to Arnie and co. you wouldn't get them in a pose with a horrendous distended gut.

they focused on the stomach and using that to great affect, "they dont have to control their stomach" what a kop out .


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Well Phil's stomach is normally under control, so a picture capturing a moment proves absolutely nothing. I can find you 1000's of shots where his stomach is under control. I can also find you much worse guts in the top 10. You clearly don't know much so I'll go easy on you.
> 
> He is Mr O for a reason. He is the best BB in the world right now, simple.


i agree, *Right Now* he is, and for that reason BBing has taken a nose dive and is too far from what it used to be. IMO IMO IMO! Just like your opinion,

of course you can find worse guts, its the same nowadays lol. as i said above Kai and co.

it is not fact its personal opinion







some agree some disagree.

He is mr O for a reason as the sport is ****ed and judging has changed so much.

oh and yes there will be thousands of pics where he is POSING and making an effort to hide his horrendous gut.... Its the ones off guard / relaxed that you see what the hell is really going on. Arnie had a great relaxed physique. I dont care if you take it easy on me what so ever, do as you please my opinion will remian the same.

i know who i prefer the look of IMO

A v R i suppose R beats Arnie in your opinion ?


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> and another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but with clothes on ,they look like the beer and pie monsters down the pub. in fact they getting into me uncle mike territory who's key move in pub brawls is to bash f**k out of people with his weighty gut. Maybe they should use his supplements which are pie and beer. Save them a fortune I shouldn't wonder.

It's getting to be a joke now. Arnold ,serge nubret looked and still look far superior.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Big ape said:


> Bodybuilding physiques have got awful .... just pregnant guts and tons of mass no aesthetics ... need the frank zanes / bob paris ... who made it look like a art and appealing to wider audience = more publicity for the sport. people just look at it like a freak show now


Cedric Mcmillan!

Frank Zane is smaller than the physique guys today.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

benji666 said:


> Sorry but with clothes on ,they look like the beer and pie monsters down the pub. in fact they getting into me uncle mike territory who's key move in pub brawls is to bash f**k out of people with his weighty gut. Maybe they should use his supplements which are pie and beer. Save them a fortune I shouldn't wonder.
> 
> It's getting to be a joke now. Arnold ,serge nubret looked and still look far superior.


Go and find me the worst off season Phil in clothes you can find...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Im an absolute idiot?.. ok go personal.
> 
> the fact remains that you said
> 
> ...


Have you been on stage? I'm telling you do have to learn to control your stomach.

Rear double does not look at the bodybuilders front, so no the gut does not need to be controlled.

And I'll repeat what I said and stand by it, Phil does not fall in that category yet. You've shown 2 pics both of which I'd already seen, so what.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i agree, *Right Now* he is, and for that reason BBing has taken a nose dive and is too far from what it used to be. IMO IMO IMO! Just like your opinion,
> 
> of course you can find worse guts, its the same nowadays lol. as i said above Kai and co.
> 
> ...


The sport has evolved, everything does. This is where its at. You are talking about 40 years ago lol. Been many growth guts since then, and much worse examples than now.

Ronnie in 99 beats every BB EVER. This is not about that. Is actually about Arnie having chicken legs. They were small yes.

I'm a big Arnie fan, but I am able to debate without being side tracked by that.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Have you been on stage? I'm telling you do have to learn to control your stomach.
> 
> Rear double does not look at the bodybuilders front, so no the gut does not need to be controlled.
> 
> And I'll repeat what I said and stand by it, Phil does not fall in that category yet. You've shown 2 pics both of which I'd already seen, so what.


Control your stomach?. Seriously?. Who cares about what current BB needs to do on stage for giving the poses when they are not pleasant looking anyways. You must be knowing posing n bla bla better than me or any average joe going to the gym, but that's not the point of the thread. IMO, If you really need to control your stomach, you already are marked in the category of pregnant BB. Anyways, i can imagine a pic of you in two to three year with the same gut story. Would be Sad!!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> The sport has evolved, everything does. This is where its at. You are talking about 40 years ago lol. Been many growth guts since then, and much worse examples than now.
> 
> Ronnie in 99 beats every BB EVER. This is not about that. Is actually about Arnie having chicken legs. They were small yes.
> 
> I'm a big Arnie fan, but I am able to debate without being side tracked by that.


no you derailed about Phil not being in the distended gut category yet. but he very much is.

Re the pic, i was merely showing another example of more BBers after Arnie and Co and how different they look in general to back my point of the sport has lost what it used to be about and evolved into something ghastly


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

ok this is my last.

lets take the front double bicep pose here, PH and BR. are you still deluded? Abs are a big part of this pose, so what it the excuse ?

BR, has 6 pack and clear definition. (And better in other places too.) Look at Phil lol










have a good weekend big fella.

Im Out


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> You absolute idiot, that is a rear double bicep, only judged from behind. Thy dont have to control their stomach here. Clueless lol.


i was actually told during posing practice on all rear shots to push the gut out as much as possible to tighten up the rear more and it works 100% so i fully agree here.. rear shots youl always see people pushing guts out its normal in my opinion.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm in no disagreement about the fact Arnold is a bodybuilding idol, the best there ever was? Behave, his quads were sub par and his delts looked s**t in comparison to the size of his arms and chest, why there's so many people on his dick I'll never know, it's like telling a Muslim Muhammad was a bit of a dick


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Control your stomach?. Seriously?. Who cares about what current BB needs to do on stage for giving the poses when they are not pleasant looking anyways. You must be knowing posing n bla bla better than me or any average joe going to the gym, but that's not the point of the thread. IMO, If you really need to control your stomach, you already are marked in the category of pregnant BB. Anyways, i can imagine a pic of you in two to three year with the same gut story. Would be Sad!!


You need to control your stomach because posing is hard work, and can gas easily, making the stomach go in and out, unless it controlled at all times. This is what I mean by stomach control.

My waist, stomach is is check and if it ever is not, I hope I see sense and rein it in.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> You need to control your stomach because posing is hard work, and can gas easily, making the stomach go in and out, unless it controlled at all times. This is what I mean by stomach control.
> 
> My waist, stomach is is check and if it ever is not, I hope I see sense and rein it in.


Just for the love of bodybuilding, i hope you stay the same from your gut. Peace


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> ok this is my last.
> 
> lets take the front double bicep pose here, PH and BR. are you still deluded? Abs are a big part of this pose, so what it the excuse ?
> 
> ...


There are 2 ways to do the front double, abs flexed or abs stretched. I personally use the abs stretched I find it suits me better. I can quite clearly see Phil uses this too. See him on any ab shots and they are most definitely on point.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> There are 2 ways to do the front double, abs flexed or abs stretched. I personally use the abs stretched I find it suits me better. I can quite clearly see Phil uses this too. See him on any ab shots and they are most definitely on point.


why would you chose the worst way to do the pose over the clearly better way?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> i was actually told during posing practice on all rear shots to push the gut out as much as possible to tighten up the rear more and it works 100% so i fully agree here.. rear shots youl always see people pushing guts out its normal in my opinion.


Brings out the xmas tree, well if you are lean enough lol



JonnyBoy81 said:


> why would you chose the worst way to do the pose over the clearly better way?


I cant get in to this debate with you, it is silly.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> u have chicken legs u should train them more often.


thanks bad girl,i love it when you spoil me with kind words xxxxxxx


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You absolute idiot, that is a rear double bicep, only judged from behind. Thy dont have to control their stomach here. Clueless lol.


You shouldnt have to "control" your stomach.

It shouldnt be an issue at all

Phil Heath is showing signs of distention, look at his poses from his first to last Olympias


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You need to control your stomach because posing is hard work, and can gas easily, making the stomach go in and out, unless it controlled at all times. This is what I mean by stomach control.
> 
> My waist, stomach is is check and if it ever is not, I hope I see sense and rein it in.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLEwgmhVFCo






No blowing in and out here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> thanks bad girl,i love it when you spoil me with kind words xxxxxxx


it's my way of saying I love u graham....is this a flirt?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> it's my way of saying I love u graham....is this a flirt?


not now you have asked the question.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> You shouldnt have to "control" your stomach.
> 
> It shouldnt be an issue at all
> 
> Phil Heath is showing signs of distention, look at his poses from his first to last Olympias


From a rear double it doesn't matter, but yes I'm aware he is showing signs of distension. There are currently much worse.

The stomach always needs to be controlled, whether it is flexed or shallow breathing, it is controlled, some just make it more effortless than others. Flexing hard for a 10 sec pose time after time will gas some people, especially the bigger boys.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> it's my way of saying I love u graham....is this a flirt?


 :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> not now you have asked the question.


see I told u I'm rubbish at it


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> see I told u I'm rubbish at it


dont give me that old chestnut,all bad girls know how to flirt.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> dont give me that old chestnut,all bad girls know how to flirt.


I know but I'm not bad ...infact what is a bad girl !!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i agree, *Right Now* he is, and for that reason BBing has taken a nose dive and is too far from what it used to be. IMO IMO IMO! Just like your opinion,
> 
> of course you can find worse guts, its the same nowadays lol. as i said above Kai and co.
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiments, and would chose the Golden Era look over the modern look every time, but that picture has been retouched. Arnold's legs have been filled out, along with his back & arms. Meanwhile, the contrast on Ronnie's pic has been taken down, and it's a lower quality pic.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I agree with your sentiments, and would chose the Golden Era look over the modern look every time, but that picture has been retouched. Arnold's legs have been filled out, along with his back & arms. Meanwhile, the contrast on Ronnie's pic has been taken down, and it's a lower quality pic.


yeah i do agree mate, looking at now. The pic does Ronnie no real justice tbf


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Entertaining vid


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Synthetic213 said:


> careful or you will ruin @BigKid 's dreams.
> 
> :lol:


Lmao shut it you, I agree that some of the pros look like s**t, physiques however like cedric mcmillan and Shawn Rhoden however I think are the future for bodybuilding


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Lmao shut it you, I agree that some of the pros look like s**t, physiques however like cedric mcmillan and Shawn Rhoden however I think are the future for bodybuilding





> careful or you will ruin @BigKid 's dreams.
> 
> :lol:


Good to have that Dream, just don't fall into pregnant BB categories :thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Good to have that Dream, just don't fall into pregnant BB categories :thumbup1:


Something ironic about this, I've always struggled to get my abs to show when doing abs and thighs, experimenting today with different ways of doing the pose, mine pop like a mofo when I actually push my gut out, but look practically nonexistent when I blow all air out, sigh


----------

